# [Gnome] mise en veille des disques durs [Résolu]

## mp342

Bonjour,

Je viens d'ajouter 2 disques dur interne pour sauvegarder mon système. Comme ces disques ne fonctionnent pas souvent, j'ai utilisé hdparm pour les mettre en veille.

Problème, lorsque je lance gnome avec gdm, quelque chose relance les disques et efface la configuration de hdparm (les disques ne s'arrêtent plus).

Quelqu'un connaît-il le (les?) processus qui relance les disques durs lors du lancement de gnome et comment exclure des disques durs ?

Remarque :

Une fois gnome lancé, si je relance hdparm, les disques recommencent à ce mettre en veille de façon permanente, même si je relance gnome.

D'avance merci.Last edited by mp342 on Fri Jan 28, 2011 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Je n'ai aucune idée de comment résoudre ton problème, en revanche, il n'y a pas un fichier "startup" ou autre avec GNOME ? Tu peux peut-être lancer hdparm par ce moyen.

----------

## mp342

Oui, j'y ai pensé, mais se sera ma solution de repli. J'essaie d'éviter d'avoir recours a sudo.

----------

## guilc

C'est au démarrage de gnome la première fois ? donc au démarrage de la machine ? (je dis ça puisque tu dis que si tu relance gnome, ça le fait plus)

C'est ok du côté du script d'init /etc/init.d/hdparm ?

Sinon, il y a pm-utils qui touche aux paramètres hdparm.

Ca peut se désactiver : dans /etc/pm/config.d mettre un fichier contenant : HOOK_BLACKLIST="harddrive"

Ainsi, pm-utils ne touchera plus à la config hdparm des disques

2 pistes à vérifier donc

----------

## netfab

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> lorsque je lance gnome avec gdm

 

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> J'essaie d'éviter d'avoir recours a sudo.

 

Ce que je vais dire ne répond pas à la question posée, mais si tu cherches à lancer une commande en root au lancement de gnome, pas besoin de sudo.

Dans ce cas jette un oeil aux scripts fournis avec gdm dans /etc/X11/gdm.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> After authenticating a user, the daemon runs the PostLogin script as root, then runs the PreSession script as root. After running these scripts, the user session is started. When the user exits their session, the PostSession script is run as root. These scripts are provided as hooks for distributions and end-users to customize how sessions are managed.
> 
> 

 

----------

## mp342

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sinon, il y a pm-utils qui touche aux paramètres hdparm.
> 
> Ca peut se désactiver : dans /etc/pm/config.d mettre un fichier contenant : HOOK_BLACKLIST="harddrive"
> 
> Ainsi, pm-utils ne touchera plus à la config hdparm des disques
> ...

 

C'est ça !

J'utilise pm-utils pour mettre en veille mon PC et apparemment, gnome le lance au démarrage (probablement le démon upower) et par défaut, pm-utils empêche l'arrêt des disques durs lorsqu'on est sur secteur.

Merci beaucoup !

----------

